# Think Outside the Box...Share this NM Land with Us!



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

This picture is the view out our front door. We're already living the off-grid, survivalist lifestyle. It's a wonderful way to live, regardless of what changes in the world and what doesn't. And there's room for others.

We're forming a peaceful survivalist community. Find out how to join us.
Visit Place of Refuge 2012 - A Survival Community

Peace,
Sheila


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I lived in NM back in the 80's for about 10 years.
I was raised in MN and came back.
But the high mtn's there in NM are awesome! I love the people, the food, the fact you can travel a couple hundreds miles in any direction and see something totally different. lol
you guys must be near the taos/questa area?? 
nice


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like some beautiful soil. Rich enough to grow anything.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

are those the Mogollan Mts?


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

*No there.*

No they are they Sawtooth Mountains on the continental divide 
north of Pie Town

Dan



lhalfcent said:


> I lived in NM back in the 80's for about 10 years.
> I was raised in MN and came back.
> But the high mtn's there in NM are awesome! I love the people, the food, the fact you can travel a couple hundreds miles in any direction and see something totally different. lol
> you guys must be near the taos/questa area??
> nice


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

*In my*

Im my world view there is no other job more important than being the most important thing in world to you kids and husband.

I have the love of my life (sheila) who is my everything and I'm her's

Dan



DJgang said:


> Looks like some beautiful soil. Rich enough to grow anything.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

horology said:


> Im my world view there is no other job more important than being the most important thing in world to you kids and husband, *and making sure the family is safe, fed, clothed and housed*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Sometimes I don't read or edit before I post, nice know that your there

Dan
Place of Refuge 2012 - A Survival Community



LincTex said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Looked at your website. Wondered about this on your list:
"Very sparsely populated area 
Lots of like-minded people" 

 Is it "sparsely populated" yet has "lots" of people? lol 

The soil looks like typical high-desert clay, except for the garden picture. Nice thing is you probably don't have a lot of rocks to contend with. What did you do to build up the soil? Looks like you did a great job on that.

7,000' elevation, how does that affect the growing season? Maybe the southerly winds keep it warm enough? 

It looks like a place where a person would feel good to be alive. Best wishes with your plan.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Looked at your website. Wondered about this on your list:
> "Very sparsely populated area
> Lots of like-minded people"
> 
> ...


Thanks for your good wishes!

Peace,
Dan
placeofrefuge dot com


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

New Mexico, the one state that I would move to ... but me in a survivalist community.  I don't think I would would fit in. 

But ... the best to you and yours. (and your community) :flower:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, I knew exactly what you meant, horology, about sparsley populated and lots of like-minded people! That's what it's like here. The few people that are spread through these woods are almost all like us. 

That's not a garden in the picture? ...? Wow, it looked like some big growing space, and the soil looked improved. Most of my experience down there is the non-fertile claylike high desert soil, and it seemed like while it was easy to improve the soil, it did take work. 

New Mexico is a great state and like andi, it's one I would move to. But also like andi, me in a community of any kind? Well, okay, other than this forum! lol I'm such a hermit! You social people out there looking for a place to move to, such as out of the city, should contact horology and find out more. It looks like a great opportunity.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

*New Mexico*



gypsysue said:


> Yes, I knew exactly what you meant, horology, about sparsley populated and lots of like-minded people! That's what it's like here. The few people that are spread through these woods are almost all like us.
> 
> That's not a garden in the picture? ...? Wow, it looked like some big growing space, and the soil looked improved. Most of my experience down there is the non-fertile claylike high desert soil, and it seemed like while it was easy to improve the soil, it did take work.
> 
> New Mexico is a great state and like andi, it's one I would move to. But also like andi, me in a community of any kind? Well, okay, other than this forum! lol I'm such a hermit! You social people out there looking for a place to move to, such as out of the city, should contact horology and find out more. It looks like a great opportunity.


Thanks for the kind words, where is your lair? The Soil gets improved by the presents that the traveling bovines and o vines leave behind.

Thanks again
Sheila & Dan. ?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

horology said:


> Thanks for the kind words, where is your lair? The Soil gets improved by the presents that the traveling bovines and o vines leave behind.
> 
> Thanks again
> Sheila & Dan. ?


We're in NW Montana, between Glacier National Park and Idaho, almost close enough to Canada to see it, if I stand on my tiptoes on the roof of the house! 

Our soil here is pine-needle duff on the top several inches and rocky clay underneath. We had to remove the top surface, dig out rocks, and put literally tons of composted manure and hay on it. We worked it for a year before we ever planted anything.

In my wanderings I've covered most parts of New Mexico, and every now and then when we think we might like to move to a warmer climate, we start searching around for places that meet our criteria. New Mexico is always in the top 5. I think New Mexico has the most variety of everything, including types of climate throughout the state! Some people think New Mexico is just a desert state, but it has lush, forested mountains too. It's also a good place for solar and/or wind power.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

Perhaps I should explain a bit more about our "community". We don't sit around the campfire, singing Kumbiya . Everyone here is autonomous, but like-minded and willing to help when the need arises -- or not, their choice. I've heard that many communities require that you follow their thinking, or way of life. We just know that it's going to take more than one family to make it through when TSHTF.

Peace,
Dan & Sheila
placeofrefuge2012.com


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

horology said:


> Sometimes I don't read or edit before I post, nice know that your there
> 
> Dan
> Place of Refuge 2012 - A Survival Community


Good luck to you Dan. Great website! Yours?


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

*Thanks*



HELIXX said:


> Good luck to you Dan. Great website! Yours?


Thanks for the kudos, yes it is our website

Sheila


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nice plans.If we did'nt already own our land and worked it for 14 yr.s it would be a good place to go.

I think a commune is a great idea.Long as the feds don't mind.I wish we could find someone to help us.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Nice plans.If we did'nt already own our land and worked it for 14 yr.s it would be a good place to go.
> 
> I think a commune is a great idea.Long as the feds don't mind.I wish we could find someone to help us.


I know from experience that registering your property as a 'bird sanctuary' is comparitively easy in FL & allows many tax benefits while allowing the freedom to do many things (like allow plant life to get 'overgrown' or have more than normal rainwater cisterns) with your property that are usually against normal local ordnances


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Nice plans.If we did'nt already own our land and worked it for 14 yr.s it would be a good place to go.
> 
> I think a commune is a great idea.Long as the feds don't mind.I wish we could find someone to help us.


Thanks, but we are not a commune, we are people who live in the same area who are completely autonomous.

Dan
Place of Refuge 2012 - A Survival Community


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I know from experience that registering your property as a 'bird sanctuary' is comparitively easy in FL & allows many tax benefits while allowing the freedom to do many things (like allow plant life to get 'overgrown' or have more than normal rainwater cisterns) with your property that are usually against normal local ordnances


Thanks Blob,but I don't want anymore to do with the feds than i have to have.The UN will be ruling over us soon enough,but until then they can all kiss my grits and keep their crooked paws of my little piece of land.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

horology said:


> Thanks, but we are not a commune, we are people who live in the same area who are completely autonomous.
> 
> Dan
> Place of Refuge 2012 - A Survival Community


I did'nt mean it in a bad way.My idea of a coomune is a small community of people sharing the land.Not some freaked out hippy or radical place,they just give it a bad name.

Like I said its a good idea for a few people to share the land.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks Blob,but I don't want anymore to do with the feds than i have to have.The UN will be ruling over us soon enough,but until then they can all kiss my grits and keep their crooked paws of my little piece of land.


it's actually a state matter, but I probably wouldn't want to deal with them either :gaah:

the reason I mentioned it is that the house my friend in Ormond Beach bought was registered as such & was SO overgrown that you literally could not see ANY of the house from the street 30' away, 6" of the end of the concrete driveway was visible 

he got rid of everything... if it were me, I would've cleared out what was close to the house & left a 10' wall encircling the property... I'm not sure if I would clear the driveway to get to the garage but I probably would just to be able to move stuff in & out easier (and park my cars)


----------

